# Schalungssteine



## kwoddel (17. Okt. 2005)

Hallo
Weiß jemand wo man diese Betonschalungssteine 17,5 cm im Postleitzahlraum 45... beziehen kann?







Der Baustoffhandel bei uns wollte 3,10€ & Märchensteuer und dann für 80 Steine mindentens 100€ Frachtkosten (Betonwerk ist bei Hamburg)  

Und ich suche bei mir schon den Dukatensch.....er, aber leider finde ich den nicht, oder hat den einer von Euch bei mir ausgeliehen?


----------



## kwoddel (21. Okt. 2005)

*HALLO !!!!!*
Keine Teichbauer hier     schade  :?  :?


----------



## sanke10 (21. Okt. 2005)

Hallo kwoddel !  

Frag doch mal bei Koi .de ,vielleicht hat da einer eine Adresse für Schalungsteine in Deiner Nähe .  

            Viele grüße Lenhart


----------



## Annett (22. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

wir waren heute bei Hornbach in Leipzig (Außengelände).
Dort hatten sie sogenannte "Hohlblocksteine"...
360x240x240mm für 1,45€/Stück ...ab 30Stück 1,30€/Stück
360x175x240mm für 1,31€/Stück ...ab 30 oder 36 (war nicht richtig lesbar) 1,21€/Stück

Geht sowas nicht auch??
Oder wird das dann noch teurer? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie lang und hoch die Schalungssteine sind.


----------

